# Best remote for my new theater room?



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

Currently I have the Harmony 1100 which I've had for several years, I've been thinking of buying the new Harmony Touch. Or should I use my iPad? Which do you use and recommend I should try?
Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 1100 is a good remote, what makes you want to replace it? I have the 1000 (its predecessor) and it does everything I want.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

The Harmony remotes work pretty well. I plan on using my iPad, but then again I am controlling a Lutron GE for lighting as well as the gear. If you plan on using the iPad, you could go with iRule. It is working pretty well for me so far.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

If you go iPad, check out the L5 attachment. It has worked well for us!


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

L5 what's the full name of the App? Thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.l5remote.com


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> http://www.l5remote.com


Ok that looks sweet!


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Dale, do you use your iPad for your remote, what do you prefer for a remote


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Currently I use a harmony one but I am definitely going to check into the L5. It looks like a plausible solution and minimal cost.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> I am definitely going to check into the L5.


As of yesterday... DITTO


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

Harmony One hands down! For price and simplicity, can't be beat.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I will add that I just replaced a Harmony 880 with a Touch and I am not thrilled with it and thinking about returning it to get a One.
The remote is really based around the touch screen and I do not like using it also the IR output is not nearly as strong as the 880 (but I have also heard the one is not as strong either)


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im still selling a few of the Harmony 1100's - its a reasonable price point - very easy to program and can control just about anything....

We are using Ipads for remotes but usually its with more sophisticated gear like CONTROL4 and the new RUSSOUND MCA-C3 amps ....


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd put in another vote for iRule....if you are inclined to take the time and program it.


----------

